# Can anyone tell me what river this is?



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Somewhere in Morocco


----------



## Quality.Boof.Move (Jan 10, 2015)

Ahanssel River


----------



## robemega (Feb 24, 2013)

*Looks like*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XbaacrA8gQg


----------

